# Real men wear pink



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So it fits Jake better because they make the legs longer now but daddy can't suffer it (and neither can Jake) so I guess we are getting another.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

By the way Jake and Ozzy have the same size on


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww Jake looks pretty in pink Molly has the same one in blue


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love the new longer legs.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Jake is so cool he could carry anything off, but he would keep being called a girl by strangers, All snuggly ready for winter


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Have you ordered new ones? Or is Jake in Willows?

I think I'm going to have to order two new ones too. Haven't tried them on but I have a feeling they are a bit longer in the back than what they were last winter, certainly Nina anyway, she was only a pup last winter. 

Don't think I will be using them for a while though, it's 24 degrees here today and the neighbours have the BBQ on. 2 weeks ago I had the fire lit. You just wouldn't know what the weather would do. We haven't had rain in 3 weeks!

What size are those Donna?

They all look gorgeous by the way.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

They look great! Love the colors.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

They look fabulous - you could just customize Jake's - cut up an old black fleece and get creative - like Lottierachel's friends did with baby gros at her baby shower - I'm sure you could make it cool, macho and unique 

It is too hot here too to try the old ones back on the girls ... I'd be intersted to know what sizes you have on your gorgeous three.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Ozzy has grown so big! The pink goes with his hair, we think you should keep it!

X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Have you ordered new ones? Or is Jake in Willows?
> 
> I think I'm going to have to order two new ones too. Haven't tried them on but I have a feeling they are a bit longer in the back than what they were last winter, certainly Nina anyway, she was only a pup last winter.
> 
> ...


Ruth these are 22 I was planning on keeping jake in the one from last year, the blue one, but these legs are longer now. It's better sure ball coverage. So we gave the blue one to penny. She has really short legs and we will order Jake a new one.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Donna in China pink is a colour for boys too. Sew on a fierce looking dragon and call him a Chinese boy dog.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

It does really suit him .


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Jake rocks the pink equafleece x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes I think my 16 and 18 will be too small this year. Must try them. If they are small, I am more than happy to send them on. I have Mulberry in 16 and Fuscia in 18. I might order them both 20, although it will be lose on Nina's body I reckon. Anyway will try our ones on this week and if they don't fit let you all know. If you have a small poo/puppy or poo who isn't long you are welcome to our 16 and 18 - will post the size verdict.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Ruth - I would be interested in one of your fleeces for ruby please??
Happy to pay pal you x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Hi Ruth - I would be interested in one of your fleeces for ruby please??
> Happy to pay pal you x


I am trying them on the girls now. Will let you know what they are like in a sec! What size would you need for Ruby? I don't want any money


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha! Lola just ran out of the room when I produced the fleeces, so poor Nina got to go first  I tried Lola's 18 on Nina and although it's slightly baggy underneath (cos she's a skinny bitch), it's a good length on her long back. So 16 Mulberry (my favourite one) is here if you would like it!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nina is doodle dashing like crazy! Clearly forgot what it is like to wear clothes


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Videos aren't good, I wasn't quick enough, she ran up and down the stairs, out to kitchen, dining room back to living room, knocked all the cushions off the sofa  she hasn't done one like that since she was a puppy  love her!

http://youtu.be/L8RAQhseefw
http://youtu.be/Rh3HjgBi2G4


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The one Nina has on there is Lola's which is just 18 but the website only has 18/20 now, no 18 or 20. I was going to order Lola a 20 to give her a bit extra room. Now I'm lost? Any ideas?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps I like it to go right over base of tail. Nina really needs a 17, the 20 certainly would drown her, glad i tried Lola's 18 on her now.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sorry I'm totally taking over this thread! 

What do you think of blaze orange for Lola. I feel she needs bright because her coat is so dark.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Nooooo not orange, chocolate and pink would look really nice.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Haha! Lola just ran out of the room when I produced the fleeces, so poor Nina got to go first  I tried Lola's 18 on Nina and although it's slightly baggy underneath (cos she's a skinny bitch), it's a good length on her long back. So 16 Mulberry (my favourite one) is here if you would like it!


Poor Nina! - she will hank you in the cold weather! I'll measure ruby later, but I'm sure 16 would fit x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha funny Nina! The thing I find most unbelievable about that video is the perfect intact sock me monkey! &#55357;&#56338;


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think that historically the size were always 14, 16, 18-20, 22, 24.
Not at all sure why they combined the 18-20, but they did.
Interestingly I was measuring mine just now and if I fold the fleece along the back and measure from the top of the neck to theend of the back I have to stretch the material to get to 20", actually closer to 18. I would like a bit more length in mine, but not bigger round as they are a good fit.

My two wearing their 18-20" suits... I have 4 (flourescent pink, green, red, purple) as that way in theory there are always dry ones available even if we get soaked first thing!
Kiki's pink one is her original, bought when she was about 6 months and it has shorter legs. The purple one was Dot's bought last winter and it has longer legs.
I got the pink one for Kiki to help with spotting her in the dark - during the winter the first walk of the day is always before dawn  it is brilliant, and used to be really loose on Kiki, not so much now 
I may invest in a tennis ball yellow one for Dot, last winter they were not available in the size I wanted.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm all for the bright colurs too. Think of it as less fashion statement, more safety issue. I want to get Rufus orange or yellow this Fall.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I think that historically the size were always 14, 16, 18-20, 22, 24.
> Not at all sure why they combined the 18-20, but they did.
> Interestingly I was measuring mine just now and if I fold the fleece along the back and measure from the top of the neck to theend of the back I have to stretch the material to get to 20", actually closer to 18. I would like a bit more length in mine, but not bigger round as they are a good fit.
> 
> ...


Our Fuscia one is 18 on the label. Do you think it's really 18-20? I'm worried a 22 will drown Lola - don't want it baggy but the 18 I have is the perfect length on Nina which means if it is the 18-20, I will just be buying the same again which is an inch too short for Lola.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lindor said:


> Nooooo not orange, chocolate and pink would look really nice.


Lola did have the pink but it's now a hand me down to Nina. I wonder if I should just get another pink and have two pink girls.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ha funny Nina! The thing I find most unbelievable about that video is the perfect intact sock me monkey! ��


I know  my girls are genteel and delicate


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ooh I cant decide.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

They handle exchanges really well... I suspect 22 will be too big, but I'd like to know for sure 
How much does lovely Lola weigh?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Lola did have the pink but it's now a hand me down to Nina. I wonder if I should just get another pink and have two pink girls.




Two pink girls, they would look great together!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> They handle exchanges really well... I suspect 22 will be too big, but I'd like to know for sure
> How much does lovely Lola weigh?


Lola's 9kg... Pure muscle


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have an 18 and a 22 I'll take a pic and show you the difference length wise.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The 18 is the old style. The 22 has a lot more body room. Willow is 22 pounds and 14 inches to the shoulder. This is her in the 22. It's big on her but the 18 is tight and really hard to get off and on. I find with a girl it is ok if it is too big but not with a boy. When Jake had the bigger size he kept peeing inside it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> The 18 is the old style. The 22 has a lot more body room. Willow is 22 pounds and 14 inches to the shoulder. This is her in the 22. It's big on her but the 18 is tight and really hard to get off and on. I find with a girl it is ok if it is too big but not with a boy. When Jake had the bigger size he kept peeing inside it.


Thank you Donna!

There's quite a difference between the 18/20 and the 22! Wish they just did a smack bang in the middle, a definite 20! 

Ohh what to do, what to do. Order the 18/20 and see what it's like? 

Tracey PM me your address I will post the mulberry 16!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Ruth - will do xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I'm all for the bright colurs too. Think of it as less fashion statement, more safety issue. I want to get Rufus orange or yellow this Fall.


I wish that they would put the refective tape on all of the fleeces that they make, rather than just on the pretty vile high vis yellow and pink. So many people walk their dogs in the evenings and along roads - the tape is fantastic and headlights and torch light bounce off it - making dark dogs or dogs wearing dark coats much more visible.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They sell that stuff Marzi. But some and get Liz to earn her sewing badge sewing it on for you!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just catching up, Donna I guess Ozzy would now fit into the green one you sent over for Dudley - want it back?


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> They sell that stuff Marzi. But some and get Liz to earn her sewing badge sewing it on for you!


Maggie has a dark blue sweater that was given to her. I just added some "bling" on it yesterday. Now she will sparkle when a car drives by.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Donna . . . please tell me where you ordered these coats from . . . as you know . . ha ha . . . I had to send the two back I had ordered for Sami and Carley . . . they were to tight and looked like sausages in them, hard to get on and made a swishing noise when they walked. and also are they difficult to put on??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Donna . . . please tell me where you ordered these coats from . . . as you know . . ha ha . . . I had to send the two back I had ordered for Sami and Carley . . . they were to tight and looked like sausages in them, hard to get on and made a swishing noise when they walked. and also are they difficult to put on??


These are equafleece. They can be a bit difficult at first to get on and off but easy to get used to. 

Nina's one from last year is winging it's way to Ruby (Tinman) as we speak!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Ruth . . . off to give them a look.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Donna . . . please tell me where you ordered these coats from . . . as you know . . ha ha . . . I had to send the two back I had ordered for Sami and Carley . . . they were to tight and looked like sausages in them, hard to get on and made a swishing noise when they walked. and also are they difficult to put on??


Nanci you have to order from the UK. I think the ones I got were 36 pounds so 70$. I know it's a lot but they are done growing and well worth it.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Just catching up, Donna I guess Ozzy would now fit into the green one you sent over for Dudley - want it back?


No way!! I think this one fits fine. He is tall but thin and he would probably have the same peeing inside it issue. Plus it looks so good on Dudley


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> No way!! I think this one fits fine. He is tall but thin and he would probably have the same peeing inside it issue. Plus it looks so good on Dudley


Thank you Donna, will be honoured to keep it. xx


----------

